# Gordie Johnson rig



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

from this month's Canadian Musician...pretty barebones...i like it!


----------



## Mr Boggie (Dec 4, 2012)

my mind just blew up a little, thank you for posting that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lots of good stuff in that article but the Pro Jr? I didn't know that Gordie played that as often as it says. Very cool.


----------

